# Bfn For Me



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Hi ppl,
I have just had my 2nd cycle of treatment (ncdi) which failed.
My dh and I are totaly devistated 
I dont want to moan to much as we are trying to look forward with a positive mind-set for our next try.
We have our first folical tracking scan on tuesday morning. 
Was just wondering what helps others to cope with a negative cycle?
Our last try was a lot harder to deal with, with it being our first time we didnt know what to expect. I knew i would be hurt but was not prepared for just how hurt we both were. Although this negative was easier it still has devistated us.

Just wanted to add ^group^ to all that have also had a -ative cycle.
And good luck if trying again
love lilly2k3


----------



## Abbi2 (May 20, 2004)

Hi Lilly2K3

So sorry to hear about you BFN.... I know how devastating it is, having got one on monday and retested (due to no AF) again this morning with anouther BFN. I don't think that there is any advice i can give as this was my 1st try and i haven't experienced anything like this before!

I guess we all cope in different ways...i tried retail therapy on Monday, but it has to be said i'm still feeling low!

By the sounds of it, you are already moving forward with anouther try...so here is hoping that you and you DH have alot more luck twith that.

My DH and i have our follow up consoltation on 16th July it seems like a million miles away, but i am sure that it will come quickly. And we are very lucky because we have 2 frosties, so hoping that we can use them.

Big hugs to you and your DH ^group^and i hope that you feel better soon

Love Abbi


----------



## Lilly (Apr 27, 2003)

hi lilly2k3

im so sorry to read your about your neg hun life can be so unfair just wanted to send you a big 
you will find strengh to go on hun i wish you all the very best for you nest treatment hun 
lots of love always lilly xxx

ps goodluck for your scan on tuesday


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Hi Lilly

Sorry to hear you got a bfn.

Wishing you lots of luck with your next tx.

Laine x


----------



## mmmbop (Jun 30, 2003)

Sorry to see your news, am sending lots of hugs your way,
and lots of love and luck for the future,

love mmmbop,xx


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

Lilly, sorry to hear about your negative. I think you are doing exactly the right thing by focussing on your next cycle rather than dwelling on the last. Keep positive - it will happen for you!

Lots of love and luck

Carole
xxx


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Hi,
Thanx ppl for all of your kind thoughts.
Im begining to feel a tad better today. I think this is the hardest thing my dh and I have been through together.

Abbi2 good luck for your app. on 16th, im sure the weight will not feel as long as the 2ww did.

Good luck to all those going on with another cycle!
love lilly2k3


----------



## Pogo1 (Jan 2, 2004)

Lilly,

I know how you feel with your bfn - I got mine on Monday and this cycle was such a shambles that dh and I had already written it off from the start - but we still hoped that it would have worked and that we had a fighting chance - however, we were proved right. You learn to cope but it dosen't get any easier and it was still a blow for us. 

We are now looking forward to our next go later this year - I really didn't think I would be doing this more than twice. 

Good luck with your scan and for a bfp soon!

Love,
Crystal
xx


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Hi all,

crystal,
I know what you mean about cycles going wrong, we knew from the day treatment started this time that all was not well. You still put your trust in to the doc's and your faith in to it working dont you.
Good luck with your next try, hope everything turns out well for you!
love
lilly2k3


----------



## Pogo1 (Jan 2, 2004)

Hi Lilly,

How are doing hun? Had a few tears this morning, dh feeling very down too. Want to get back on the bandwagon asap but have to wait a few months first. We have our follow up on the 13th July - so something to look forward to and keep my mind occupied. Bit worried about what they are going to say though?

Do you find your emotions are up and down at the moment? mine seem to be all over the place - one minute laughing, next minute crying. Dh is cooking me nice meal tonight and will probably have a glass of wine or two as well - oh bugger it! why not a whole bottle !

Are you going to have tx again soon?

Hope you are enjoying your weekend as much as you can.

Love,
Crystal
xx


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

hi ppl,

crystal
13th july aint that long, good luck with that. The waiting
is never ending in this game is it? You just get one thing sorted and you have to hang arround waiting for something else. You can probs guess im not the most patient person in the world.
As for my feelings Im all over the place right now. just trying to keep a positive frame of mind as we are starting a new cycle of treatment now. I have my first folicle track scan on tuesday morning.
DH and I are also in the throws of quiting smoking which is making things harder 
how are you feeling now? Hope you are ok ^group^
love lilly2k3


----------



## @ Emily @ (Feb 12, 2004)

hi Lilly and Crystal,

Just to say ,i just got my 2nd BFN(icsi) and know exactly how you feel.Crap isn't it! 

Gld you are both looking to the future,that is what DH and I are trying to do.

love Em


----------



## Pogo1 (Jan 2, 2004)

Hi Emile,

So sorry about your -ve (join the gang!). I know how you feel as I had icsi too. It's so hard when you've gone through all those drugs and stabbing to end up with a -ve. Sending you a big .

Lilly - Loads of luck for Tuesday! it's great you are trying to stay positive and starting again. I can understand your impatience - I'm the same, can't wait to start again.

Love,
Crystal
x


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

hello emile,
sorry to hear about your negative ^cuddleup^

How are you both doing today?
Im feeling ok, still up and down but DH is being great which helps 
love
lilly2k3


----------



## Fifers (Jan 12, 2004)

Sincere sympathies for those with a bfn like me! I too had the stess of having to retest. When they phoned with the second result the nurse said weak positive which means a negative! Talk about confusing you. I live in the Middle East and there are added cultural factors here which don't help at all! I have had two ICSI and one FET this year but as I am 40 don't know if we should keep trying or if the body needs to rest? 

Thanks for the comfort of being there and sharing. It helps so much.


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

hello all,

Fifers 
hi, sorry to hear of your negative, there seems to be a lot of them l8ly. 

crystal & Emile
how are you both doing now?

I had my first folicle scan yesterday morning. As yet nothing is growing. It was only day 8 so im not shocked by this. They just like to start early as not to miss anything!

Well hope you are all ok
love
lilly2k3


----------

